# Linney Superstreet Y-Pipe / Midpipe



## Black_Supra (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

i am seraching the Linney Superstreet Y-Pipe / Midpipe which is 2 x 3,5" going into 1 x 4"


----------

